

Noprocrast Enhanced: Chrome Extension - dunstad
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/oadpigkkfldpmcdhgapdhfbpdankahkm

======
dunstad
I made this because I found myself getting around noprocrast by opening lots
of tabs and not refreshing them. This ought to solve that problem, though it
could just be another step in an arms race against myself. Hope someone else
finds it useful, any suggestions much appreciated. :)

------
dflock
I use this extension:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/laankejkbhbdhmip...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/laankejkbhbdhmipfmgcngdelahlfoji)

which provides a noprocrast feature for the whole internet, or at least the
parts that you blacklist for yourself.

